# Big .99 sale, lots of authors and titles in every genre: Book Lovers Buffet!



## BellaStreet (Apr 15, 2011)

A group of trad and indie published writers have grouped together for a big holiday sale that starts today and goes through Jan 15. All the titles are .99 and most genres are represented. I just bought 20 books myself. Can't wait to start reading!!

Check it out: www.bookloversbuffet.com

I have a couple of titles there, too.

Finally, something you can load up on without gaining a pound!

Bella


----------



## jamiedierks (Jul 5, 2011)

This is a great site, and beautifully designed. I just spent the morning loading up for me and for Christmas gifts.


----------



## BellaStreet (Apr 15, 2011)

Aw, thanks! There are some great books there. I need to break my leg now so I can actually settle down enough to READ! LOL


----------



## lyndahilburn (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for posting about this, Bella! I'm very grateful to the authors who put the Book Lovers Buffet site together! They did an awesome job!

http://www.bookloversbuffet.com

Lynda


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley (Apr 28, 2011)

What a great site! Will pass on to my kindle-loving friends...


----------



## DonnaMarieRogers (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for posting this!  The web site really is beautiful, they did an amazing job.


----------



## MJFredrick (Jun 20, 2011)

Whee!!! I bought 20 books! I wish I could read as fast as I can click, lol! Oh, well, Christmas vacation is around the corner!


----------



## JulianneMacLean (Feb 5, 2011)

My Visa card is hyperventalating, because I was trigger happy with the "click to buy" button.  I am going to pour my Visa card a drink now, or maybe a valium would be better .

Julianne


----------



## Jill James (May 8, 2011)

Haven't shopped yet, but drooling over all the books I want to add to my TBR pile. Where is that VISA card


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

OMG!  I am in Kindle book heaven. Thanks for mentioning this. I am off to buy lots of terrific reads. @bellaStreet - I am still laughing at your comment because I totally understand. My job gets in the way of my reading. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## BellaStreet (Apr 15, 2011)

If only the boss would pay for me to read! LOL T'would be lovely indeed!


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

BellaStreet said:


> If only the boss would pay for me to read! LOL T'would be lovely indeed!


I am thinking about security guard myself. Sit around with nothing to do. Make a few rounds every couple of hours.


----------



## Bella Marie (Nov 10, 2010)

Is it possible to add books to this site?  I looked it over and it is great!  I would love to add mine and I know other authors that would be interested in adding theirs as well.  I am excited to get some myself, there are some great titles on this site!  

Bella Marie


----------



## TeaTrelawny (Dec 2, 2011)

The Book Buffet site is beautiful and there are so many wonderful looking books.


----------



## Vivi_Anna (Feb 12, 2011)

Bella Marie said:


> Is it possible to add books to this site? I looked it over and it is great! I would love to add mine and I know other authors that would be interested in adding theirs as well. I am excited to get some myself, there are some great titles on this site!
> 
> Bella Marie


Bella, the sale came out of the Indie Romance Ink group. If you want to join the yahoo group, then you can get in on the next sale, which we plan on doing for spring.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/IndieRomanceInk/

We are at over 500 members now I believe, some new authors, a lot of NYT bestselling authors that are selfpubbing now, we share info and support one another. It's a great group.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I purchased 15 books!  Cheers to Indie Authors for a great sale, THANK YOU!


----------



## Vivi_Anna (Feb 12, 2011)

That's awesome chilady!!

There are some great books on the site.


----------



## emmameade83 (Nov 14, 2011)

On the book lovers buffet website now, very cool!


----------



## Jill James (May 8, 2011)

OK, I think my credit card exploded! Lots of fun reading over the holidays!!


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

I just had a baby a week ago, so bargain ebooks to fill up my Kindle for all those sleepless nights is just what the doctor ordered!!!!!


----------



## Bella Marie (Nov 10, 2010)

Amanda Brice said:


> I just had a baby a week ago, so bargain ebooks to fill up my Kindle for all those sleepless nights is just what the doctor ordered!!!!!


Congratulations Amanda! What a wonderful winter gift!


----------



## Jill James (May 8, 2011)

Started reading! Such amazing stories!


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

Bella Marie said:


> Congratulations Amanda! What a wonderful winter gift!


Thanks! All I want for Christmas is a silent night...


----------



## lyndahilburn (Apr 8, 2010)

Vivi_Anna said:


> Bella, the sale came out of the Indie Romance Ink group. If you want to join the yahoo group, then you can get in on the next sale, which we plan on doing for spring.
> 
> http://groups.yahoo.com/group/IndieRomanceInk/
> 
> We are at over 500 members now I believe, some new authors, a lot of NYT bestselling authors that are selfpubbing now, we share info and support one another. It's a great group.


Vivi: Thanks so much for putting this together! Indie Romance Ink is a great group!

Lynda


----------



## C.S. Einfeld (Dec 6, 2011)

New to the site. Dunno if anyone's looking for Christmas gifts for their tween daughter(s), but if so:








]:www.amazon.com/Neverdark-ebook/dp/B0069TD5AI/


----------



## Bella Marie (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks Vivi for the information!  I will check it out... my stories are erotic in nature at the moment, not romance, although I do have one of those too that is not done yet.  Does it matter?


----------



## Jill James (May 8, 2011)

Off to check out the YA page. Don't think I've spent money there yet. Yet!!


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

Bump!

Tons of great books for super cheap!


----------



## CKVolnek (Jul 18, 2011)

Just checked it out and there are some great books! Yay. Christmas shopping made easy. 
Thanks!


----------



## Jill James (May 8, 2011)

Bump!

Off to shop mystery/suspense page.


----------



## Tori Scott (Jul 7, 2011)

I've about shopped out the contemporary page. Off to load up on mystery/suspense...


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

Several of the mystery authors from the Book Lovers Buffet are being featured this week at Cozy Mystery Book Reviews, as part of "12 Mystery Books for Christmas."

I'm today's featured author:
http://cozymysterybooks.blogspot.com/2011/12/author-interview-giveaway-amanda-brice.html


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

Great site! I purchased a few books from it.


----------



## Jill James (May 8, 2011)

Bump!

Off to check out contemporary and buy some books in my own subgenre.


----------



## Sam Landstrom (May 29, 2009)

Just wanted to pile on my congrats for such a beautiful site.


----------



## C.S. Einfeld (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow!  Looks like an awesome site but, there's no 'Childrens' section?  

Just YA?

Would be nice if it included some Kid Fic, too.  Sorta complete the set.


----------



## martaszemik (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you! Need to add my new $0.99 sale there too! Appreciate the link.

Marta


----------



## Carly Carson (Mar 4, 2011)

Sorry, raccooncottage. We don't have any children's authors in the group that built the Book Lovers Buffet. Not discrimination, but we are mostly a romance group (with some exceptions). But we still have lots of great books! I hope you can find something else you enjoy.


----------



## Carly Carson (Mar 4, 2011)

Bella Marie, we do have erotic authors in our group. You may have noticed there is an erotic page on the Book Lovers Buffet sale. They probably lean toward erotic romance, but the loop is geared towards people who want to be indie authors. Support and education. The sale was an outgrowth of the group.


----------



## C.S. Einfeld (Dec 6, 2011)

no worries!

I can see why you'd want to keep it streamlined.


----------



## Jill James (May 8, 2011)

So many books, so little price. Alas, so little time to read this holiday season. Aha! I'll stockpile them for when the season is done.


----------



## Jill James (May 8, 2011)

Bump please!! There are some amazing books here.


----------

